# How many acres?



## haycutter06

Was just curious to see how many acres everyone puts up and how many cuttings and ton to the acre, you guys get?

and where are you guys at??


----------



## haybaler101

250 acres of alfalfa. Goal is 6 cuttings per year with 1 ton per cutting average. 200 acres of grass hay. 2 cuttings per year and 3 ton per acre per year. Custom bale another 800 to 1500 acres of grass hay.


----------



## hay hauler

80 acres of family ground, 2 cuttings, 6 ton/acre/year.

500 to 800 acres custom stacking (cuttings and tons depends on how hard they work at their fields)


----------



## cattleman4170

100 acres of Bahia & Bermuda mixed. Usually three cuttings, and average about three tons per acre. Just bought a Hoelscher accumulator and grapple. Really need to just the tons per acre up to pay for it. Catch 22, got to spend money to make any money.


----------



## haycutter06

hay hauler said:


> 80 acres of family ground, 2 cuttings, 6 ton/acre/year.
> 
> 500 to 800 acres custom stacking (cuttings and tons depends on how hard they work at their fields)


I know it all depends on the year, but how many bales do you stack a year?


----------



## hay hauler

This year i was around 42 thousand smalls... not to bad, i was hoping to get to 50 but i lost some big fields that went into 3X3s this year....


----------



## GaryMcc

I cut about 50 acres , mostly round bales due to it being just me and the wife. We get three cuttings and average 300 to 400 round bales ,4x5, a year. But, most folks want square bales so I'm looking for a way to rebale the rounds at a reasonable cost. I don't have enough business to warrant 10,000.00 for a rebaler. Any one got any ideas?? Thanks, Garymcc


----------



## hay hauler

You might think of a pull type bale wagon. We had a small two wide 1036 that we let go for 7 and it was in perfect condition (I think you can get them cheaper). I would recommend one a little bigger if your tractor can handle it. I could stack 40 acres in 6 to 8 hours on a 2 to 3 ton field burning 18 gallons on a JD2555. Stay way from something that does not auto tie. There are so many models out there you usually can find one to fit your barn and needs. Be careful if they are to beat up... then they will be more trouble than they are worth.... My experience of helping others&#8230;

Also on the tractor controls are very nice. But don't plan on going down the road to far with either a pull type (mile or two) or self propelled (7 miles or so).

They are not difficult to learn as some might say&#8230; It is just important to be willing to lean and slow down the first few times. If you know of someone with one they can be of a very big help and shorten the leaning curve.


----------



## expensive hobby

25-30 thousand depending on weather,3.5 tons an acre tops but verys on around 200 acres


----------



## farmboy9510

Well i'm not as big as yall are.... unfortunatly.

Last year was our first year doing custom work. We did a whole 13 acres. Three cuttings all of the hay is straight alfalfa. We have another 4 acres lined up for this year so that will bring us up to 17 acres. Not sure about the tons per acre. We currently do not have any of our own hay in but within in the next year or two we will.

Alex


----------



## timok

Howdy to all. Just joined and I'm small and antique to most of you. I bale between 20 and 40 acres of Fescue and Bermuda with rye (in the spring). My hay equipment is a Wd45 Allis, 400 Farmall , #5 JD mower,894 JD rake, 200 Allis sq baler, and rounding out the line 605 C Vermeer round roller with a damco bale density system. I'm located in southern Oklahoma , 9 miles east of Ardmore ,Ok . 
Owned the 20 we live on for 4 years this spring and trying to get tonnage and quality of hay/pasture optimized. Not precise on tonnage. First cutting rolled 12 6x5 off 15 acres,second cutting baled 275 off 8 acres, third cutting rolled 8 6x5 off 8 acres. Also baled 120 bales off 6 acres of another field we take care of. My situation is likely not optimal as I have to pasture my hay ground on rotation. Take care Tim


----------

